# Starter-SMC20-Längenmessgeräte mit EnDat 2.2



## dodoqian (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

ich möchte jetzt einer Geber im "Starter" konfigurieren. Wir benutzen SMC 20 und LC 183 (Längenmessgerät mit EnDat 2.2 bei HEIDENHAIN). Aber im "Starter" kann das Längenmessgerät nicht automatisch identifizieret werden. Das Licht auf SMC 20 ist immer rot. Hat jemand diese Erfahrung, um EnDat Schnittstelle mit Starter umzugehen?

Danke
Leo


----------



## Superkater (26 Mai 2010)

*Ist das SMC20 unter Topolgieansicht Istausbau vorhanden*

Hallo,

ich würde zuerst mit dem Starter/Scout ONLINE gehen und folgendes Schritt für Schritt prüfen:

1.   In Sinamics - Topologieansicht kontrollieren, ob das SMC 20 Modul in der Istansicht erkannt wird.
2.   In sinamcis - Übersicht - Versionsansicht sollte die Firmwareversion des SMC 20 sichtbar sein. (Falls nicht, Firmware updaten).
3.   In der Expertenliste der Sinamicsachse wo der Gerber parametriert wurde - den parameter p400[0] oder p400[1] oder p400[2] den Wert auf 10050 stellen und dann RAM auf ROM sichern.


----------



## Martin L. (27 Mai 2010)

dodoqian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte jetzt einer Geber im "Starter" konfigurieren. Wir benutzen SMC 20 und LC 183 (Längenmessgerät mit EnDat 2.2 bei HEIDENHAIN). Aber im "Starter" kann das Längenmessgerät nicht automatisch identifizieret werden. Das Licht auf SMC 20 ist immer rot. Hat jemand diese Erfahrung, um EnDat Schnittstelle mit Starter umzugehen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Leo,

wenn du das SMC20 Modul in Starter sehen kannst, schon mal gut.
Das SMC20 ist für ENDat Absolutwertgeber, Inkrementalgeber sin/cos 1Vpp, SSi Geber mit Inkrementalsignalen sin/cos 1Vpp. Nur wenn dein Heidenhain Längsmeßsystem (mit EXE?)diesen Anforderungen entspricht werden die Impulse ausgewertet.
Es gibt noch das SMC30 für andere Gebersignale!

Ausserdem SMC20 mit 24Volt DC versorgt.
SMC20 muss in Starter freigegeben werden.


----------



## dodoqian (27 Mai 2010)

*Geber identifizieren*

Hallo Krauser und Martin,

Vielen Dank für ihre Antworten.

Ich habe alles in Starter schon geprüft. Ich kann im Starter das SMC 20  Modul gesehen, und die Infomationen für SMC 20 sind schon da und die  Firmwareversion ist richtig. Wenn ich den Parameter p400[0] auf 10050  stelle,  wird die Licht Rot sein. Wie im Anhang Bild 2, ich habe die  Gebertyp manuelle gewählt und der Geber soll automatisch identifiziert  werden. Wie im Anhang Bild 1 gezeigt, wurde eine Warnung erscheinen.  Aber im Parameter p404[] wurden alle Informationen für Geber  identifiziert. Ich weiß nicht, ob es klappt?

Leo


----------



## Superkater (27 Mai 2010)

*Geber konfigurieren*

Hallo Leo,

du muss alles in der richtigen Reihenfolge machen, sonst wird das nichts.

1. mit dem Starter OFFLINE gehen
2. den Parameter p400[0] auf 10050 stellen.
3. Speichen des Projektes am Starter.
4. mit dem Starter ONLINE gehen
5. das Projekt ins ZIELSYSTEM laden.
6. RAM auf ROM sichern.
7. mit dem Starter OFFLINE gehen
8. Den kompletten Schaltschrank für 20 Sekunden ausschalten (alle 24VDC müssen weg sein, besondes auch am SMC20 Modul).
9. mit dem Starter OFFLINE gehen

wenn das auch nicht hilft, ist dein Geberkabel vom SMC20 Modul zum Heidenhain Geber defekt.

mfg


----------



## offliner (8 Juni 2010)

Du kannst mit SINAMICS kein EnDat 2.2 auswerten, egal mit welchem SMC. EnDat 2.2 ist ein digitales Interface und wird nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Superkater (9 Juni 2010)

*Es wird von Heidenhain auch Inkremetalgeber mit EnDat 2.2 geben.*

Siehe mal folgenden Link von Siemens:

https://support.automation.siemens....&viewreg=WW&nodeid0=10807101&objaction=csopen


Die Wahrheit ist ALSO:

Digitale feinauflösende Geber mit EnDat 2.2 (z.B. LC183) werden von Sinamics NICHT unterstützt, weil Siemens DriveCliq als digitale Schnittstelle gewählt hat.

Aber Inkrementalgeber mit EnDat 2.2 sollten laut dieser Siemens Aussage funktionieren. 

Fa. Heidenhain wird die Messsysteme mit EnDat 2.1 mittelfristig durch solche mit EnDat 2.2 substituieren. Um den Betrieb an SIEMENS-Umrichtern zu gewährleisten, ist es erforderlich, die Version EnDat 2.2 mit Inkrementalsignalen einzusetzen. Diese sind in der Bestellbezeichnung der Messsysteme mit EnDat 02 gekennzeichnet, siehe Tabelle in der Anlage.


----------



## offliner (9 Juni 2010)

OK, das war mir neu. Dann sollte es (vorrausgesetzt der Geber ist richtig angeschlossen) kein Problem sein. Ich würde nur nicht die Funktion Geber identifizieren nutzen, sondern die Auflösung händisch eingeben.


----------

